# My driveway & garage - advice please



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Always wanted a garage, and now that I have moved house I finally have one, however my driveway is so skinny that the car won't go up it!! Well it will, but I'm left without 2.5 inches either side, not a risk I want to take. You know your driveway is skinny when your garage is wider than it!

All is not lost though I don't think, the brick wall that runs along side the drive...if I remove and flatten an appropriate layer of bricks, it will give me an extra 4 inches that I need to be safe. So really I'm just asking for peoples thoughts and opinions?





































It looks wider than it is in this bottom picture, believe me.










Secondly the garage, I wouldn't mind spending some money and getting this looking nice and clean. I was thinking alongside the lines of plastering the walls and celing, painting them white, and having black and white square rubber tiles on the floor.



















2 halogens either side of the wall and a ceiling light.


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice little challenge you have there mate!


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have no idea what I'm doing lol. I will buy a sledge hammer and hope for the best.


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

Best way! Hit and hope!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

bricks look like there on your boundary edge but if your were to not pay attention could be very nasty


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

You could just widen the bit at the front, in front of the house and park there.
How far up the drive did you want to park it? It looks like you could only go halfway or else you'd block the back door, garden gate and garage door.
Even then you could only get out of the car on one side and you risk you or the car dropping onto next doors drive. 
If you did 'stray' onto the brick part of the wall (assuming that you levelled it), how can you be sure that it would take the weight of the car?

Or am I missing something here?

Steve O.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

The bricks are mine, you know that wall use to be over 5ft but the previous owner removed most of them. I only want to get the drive flat.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

From what i can see:

Are you sure the car's gonna fit in that garage? looks very narrow.

Be aware the wall will be acting as a retaining wall for dirt/rubble/concrete to your drive so any major damage may cause the wall to move and your dive to dissapear

You could get builders in to remove the wall and replace with rendered breeze blocks laid end on which should gain you about 5-6 inches.

What about swapping the car for something smaller. 5 door new fiesta or similair?

If the car isn't intended for going in the garage but your planning on parking rite up to it from how it looks the car will then block off your back door and any access to front of house which i can imagine will soon become annoying on bin days etc.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I assumed that parking the car in the garage was out of the question as it looks like the door uprights on the garage in one of those photos make the entrance even narrower than the drive by about 2 inches each side.
Given that the OP said the drive only allowed 2.5 inches each side that would only allow a clearance of .5 inches each side - and of couse you wouldn't be able to open the car doors, or walk back out of the garage...

Steve O.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Removing the one or two layers of bricks to level off the wall to make it level/flush with the drive wouldn't be a problem in itself, however I guess the idea behind it being raised is to it will act as a 'guard' for when you drive the car up.

As others have said, should you loose concentration for a second or even missjudge your approach one of your wheels could slip off and you'll be stuck - or worse, flip the car onto next doors drive. Personally I would not do it.

The only other thing would be to spend abit (possible alot) more money and have the bottom part of the drive flattened off and have a steeper incline to the garage. Or, if you never intend on using the garage to store the car, flatten off the drive completely upto about your side door and have steps going upto the current level, if you follow me.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I want to park the car in the garage, as opposed to further up the path. The previous owner of the house had his Mondeo in the garage, and I saw with my own eys that it fitted in rather nicely. There was several feet spare at the front, and enough room at the side to machine polish the car comfortably (although I'd have to take the car out and park it in the opposite direction to do the other side).

I don't believe that removing the top layer of bricks so that it would sit flush with the drive would have any negative affect on the structural rigidity of the wall. I would be willing to put a very small curb on the edge of the wall so that I would feel if the car was drifting off course, but I don't think I would have that problem. 

I'm confident that if I were to remove the excess brick, it would solve my problems and I would only need to be careful when driving into and out of the garage.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

if you are that worried, id knock the wall so its level with the drive way, and lay 1 brick side ways rather than length ways, on the side nearer next door. if you get that? lol

either way goo dluck mate  looks like the garage is plenty big enought (just lol) for the mondy to get in


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Best of Luck....:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I'd move!! sorry couldn't resist that, although I cant be constructive about the drive, might I suggest you put some form of padding on the garage wall to protect the car door when opening it,!! I would look at maybe widening the bottom of your drive and sorting your car out there, that way falling off the edge of the drive each time you step back, wouldn't be on the cards!!


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, if I ever get round to doing it, I'll update you with pictures. Have to discuss with the other half lol


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah, you'll get a bus up there mate without any sledgehammer action needed. Just take it nice and slow and you'll soon get the hang of it :thumb:


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

jezza said:


> Ah, you'll get a bus up there mate without any sledgehammer action needed. Just take it nice and slow and you'll soon get the hang of it :thumb:


Did you not notice the massive external meter box outside by the rear door? :lol: Getting past that is an obstacle in itself, the drive way isn't too hard but its not something I enjoy doing every day. If the wall wasn't there then I could drive up a lot easier.


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I really wouldn't bother plastering the garage, you're only going to make it smaller (Ok not by much !). Good idea on the tiles for the floor (www.bigdug.co.uk have some in their 'Clearance' section at the mo').


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

chopper602 said:


> I really wouldn't bother plastering the garage, you're only going to make it smaller (Ok not by much !). Good idea on the tiles for the floor (www.bigdug.co.uk have some in their 'Clearance' section at the mo').


But I like all things pretty 

On a serious note, a hoover (for the spiders) and some sealant wouldn't go a miss. Theres a house spider in there at the moment so big, that its head wouldn't go in a bucket.


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

GaryST220 said:


> Did you not notice the massive external meter box outside by the rear door? :lol:


Yup, Spotted it, and can't see what you're worried about. Just take your time, accept you'll make a pigs ear of it more than once, and *practise*. You'll look back in a month and wonder what you were worried about. :thumb:

Or you'll need a new wing mirror.... :doublesho:car:


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

GaryST220 said:


> But I like all things pretty
> 
> On a serious note, a hoover (for the spiders) and some sealant wouldn't go a miss. Theres a house spider in there at the moment so big, that its head wouldn't go in a bucket.


Once it's empty, get one of those electric spray guns, water down some emulsion and spray the walls white. It'll make a big difference.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I reckon the more you use the drive the easier you'll find it. My cousin has a narrow drive and has fitted a couple of those convex mirrors. Do this to the front of your garage and it'll give you perfect visibility. My cousin used tp park his 2006 Alpina B5 in his garage drivemay that i wouldnt think a push bike would get down!!!


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I bought a big brick chisel and a fancy hammer, £20 in all :doublesho 

I test drove one brick and it went ok, but it will take me longer than I thought as the concrete is quite tough and slinging a 4lb hammer gets tiring quickly (or maybe I'm just weak  ).

Give me a month and I'll update this thread


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Make sure you put a curb back in though to help to avoid the risk of going over the edge on one of those nights when you just pay a little less attention, good luck with it!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i would agree with what others have said make the bricks level but add a very small lip in the edge that is lower that the profile of your tyres to help stop any curbing.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Probably not what you want to hear, but what about waiting for Gordon Murray's midget car thingys to be avalable and you will be able to drive up there 2 abreast


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

That is quite tight. I looked at so many houses with narrow drives up to the garages at the side of the house and dismissed them all.

The garage itself looks too small for the car as well, but maybe that's just the way the photos are taken. 

I don't envy you, reversing up a hill on a narrow drive. I would knock the garage down and rebuild it at the bottom of the garden, extend the drive to the end of the garden and use the patio infront of the house to turn the car round if you want to back it into the new garage.
The whole lot would cost you an easy £15k though.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

A month on as promised, I finally made a start 



















I managed to convince my mate to put the bricks in his estate 



















Self leveling suspension for the win 










And after the clean up...





































So far I am happy with the progress but lots more to do. Tomorrow I'll remove another layer of bricks so that the wall is half an inch shorter than the drive itself, then I'll build a layer of concrete so that its flush with the drive.

I just wish my drive was as big as my friends


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Wouldn't be happy if I were your neighbours ! Hope the end finish is better , otherwise I would class as an eyesore and my neighbours would of heard about by now


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

My next door neighbour was more than happy, and my other neighbour was happy to steal some broken bricks to make a base for his shed. 

As said though, its not finished, and when it is it will look much better. Plus it'll all be cleaned with some pavement cleaner and a jet wash.


----------



## andyj (Jun 16, 2006)

Got a similair situation as you've got mate, with my drive/garage.

Been thinking about removing the bricks like you've done, and then levelling it off with concrete to create a 'wider' drive. 

Have you thought about attaching a 'fence' to the wall to act as a guide to prevent you from sliping a wheel off the side? This would mean you'd need to ask your neighbours permission though, as the fence posts would be over their drive all-be-it attached to your wall......


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

I think i'd have been tempted to brick up the side door of the house and extend the garage forwards flush with the front of the house!!!!


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

andyj said:


> Got a similair situation as you've got mate, with my drive/garage.
> 
> Been thinking about removing the bricks like you've done, and then levelling it off with concrete to create a 'wider' drive.
> 
> Have you thought about attaching a 'fence' to the wall to act as a guide to prevent you from sliping a wheel off the side? This would mean you'd need to ask your neighbours permission though, as the fence posts would be over their drive all-be-it attached to your wall......


I have actually removed more bricks since I took those photos so the drive is more flush, and now its level with a layer of cement.

Its actually proven to be time well spent, as now I can get 3 cars on the path as opposed to just 1.

I have never drove onto the cement, nor do I find "falling off the drive" to be a serious problem. Its not hard to keep a car running straight...

So overall, yes good improvement.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good job mate, glad you are happy with the results, nice to see pictures of the finish article incase any of use come up against the same problem so we can "steal" your ideas! :thumbs:


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

lpoolck said:


> Good job mate, glad you are happy with the results, nice to see pictures of the finish article incase any of use come up against the same problem so we can "steal" your ideas! :thumbs:


Those photos aren't the finished article, but thanks :thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

GaryST220 said:


> Those photos aren't the finished article, but thanks :thumb:


Sorry I meant it would be nice to see pictures of the finished article, I knew the previous pictures are just that first hurdle if you will. I mean it would be nice to see pictures of the concrete and the 'lip' - if you did put one on.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

That's good work & good problem solving by you, I admire people who refuse to be beaten by things like this, well done you


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

looks good robbins:wave:


good to see u still have your st and jonsen has tip tripper:thumb:


----------

